# Commerical Lot in McHenry Needs Bids



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

need quotes for plowing a commerical lot in McHenry, IL.

We are in the process of accepting bids; figured I would try and help out someone here.

email or private message me through the site. I will put you in touch with my maintenance manager.

My dad is too far to do this. (Garagekeeper)


----------

